# Need Help & Advice, My Tractor Has Little To No Spark......



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

As the title says I am in need of help & advice, because my tractor has little to no spark. I brought it to my local fair for the tractor show about 2 weeks ago, I pushed it on the trailer to bring it there and pushed it off the trailer when I got to the grounds then fired it up. It ran for about 1 minute then died then would not restart. It has not restarted since then but it turns over just fine. I need to buy a voltage regulator for it because the battery does not charge, so I was thinking of buying one from Norman at ISaveTractors. Please let me know if I should get one from him or elsewhere. That I don't believe would stop making it run though. 

The main problem right now for me is the spark so it can actually fire and run, it has a very small amount to none at all. We tried different plugs and that does not seem to be the issue. When we meter the small wire to the magneto it shows a circuit. Now should it show a circuit or show it be open??

Thanks for everyone's input in advance, I appreciate it.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes, there is a circuit from the small wire to ground. I measure about 9 ohms. What are you measuring? Maybe your ground connection is not good? Here's a U-Tube video that may help:


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

What IS the tractor, what's the ignition (magneto, points/coil)?

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

fuddy1952 said:


> What IS the tractor, what's the ignition (magneto, points/coil)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


The tractor is a yellow 1967 Craftsman, the one in my profile picture made by Roper corp. 

There are points in the motor, it does have a magneto.


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

I would file points just enough so contacts are clean. Replace condenser if it has one.
Disconnect spark plug lead, meter check that to magneto body. Should be about 3K-5K ohms. Otherwise replace magneto. 
Other charging problem it probably has a stator coil. Check those two leads which go to diode+regulator module, resistance will be low, about 1 ohm or less.
The two work by magnets inside (up under) flywheel. Two could be related.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Well folks I got some bad but good news. 

Bad news is the coil/magneto is no good. We tested it, and when we did the main lead showed open or nothing. While we are at it we are going to replace the condenser as well, so we will be sure here will be no more issues.

Good news is a new coil/magneto and condenser were ordered today and should HOPEFULLY arrive to the house by Thursday.


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Install with proper gap (a business card works), sandpaper clean mounting a little so it makes a good ground. Check point gap and should run well.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi folks, it's been quite awhile since I been on here. I do have an update for everyone in the tractor, good and bad news......

The Bad- Got the magneto and an NOS condenser, but the magneto was too small so we had to send it back. The magneto came from Jack's Small Engines.

The Good- Put the NOS condenser in yesterday and now we have more and better spark than before. Looks to me like it wasn't the magneto after all although never say never. 

I still wanna find a magneto though just incase I need it, anyone know where I can get one?

The tractor is all back together, now to charge the battery and hope it runs. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Well I'm back at square one with the tractor yet again, sigh......

The new NOS condenser was put in and it had great spark and would turn over. It was working fabulously. I put the shroud back on and put it completely back together and now it does not turn over and has very little spark again like before. WTF. 

We tried jump starting it with one of our cars thinking maybe it was the battery and that did not help, we cleaned the terminals on the battery and that didn't help either. It however has bad spark when we turn it over manually with a rope. In the start position with the key on we can stop the starter generator by hand. 

Any help is GREATLY appreciated as we are stumped right now, I too will have my stepdad explain what happen to Norman at ISaveTractors and see what he says.


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Bad new condenser?
Don't know if this helps...however...I had almost no spark on a '58 Nash (car) I have.
New points & condenser it ran great down our road a mile then barely made it home.
I have a Fluke multimeter, capacitor range it measured open. Taking cap apart I saw where contact wasn't proper. Another brand condenser and runs fine now.
Your magneto if it has a kill tab try it with it disconnected (you'll have to reconnect or pull plug wire to stop it).
The magneto could be intermittent. Meter on ohms, should read (I'm guessing) 2,000 to 5,000 ohms. Wiggle plug wire, see it it changes, maybe bad connection.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------

